# Keyboard/Touchpad on Dell Vostro 1000 Laptop



## xsundevil (Dec 17, 2020)

I know that the vast majority of keyboard/touchpad issues come down to missing drivers.

If the built-in input devices (keyboard and touchpad) aren't being recognized, how do you determine exactly which drivers you're missing and have to download?

The good news is that the keyboard does function correctly before launching xfce4 - the touchpad doesn't work either under xfce4.

Will I be able to determine, though, which keyboard driver I have to get by just looking at the driver that works in console mode?  If so, how?  If that's not the case, how can you determine which driver is needed by Xorg/xfce4?

Any kind of help would be greatly appreciated!

By the way, I will post logs from xorg.0.log once I get to work tomorrow morning.


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 17, 2020)

Here's my /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
This device may have been added with another device file.
config/udev: Adding input device Control Method Lid Switch (/dev/input/event4)
No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "KeyboardDefaults"
No input driver specified, ignoring this device
```


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 18, 2020)

Here is a more complete version of the file:


```
9102.753    config/udev: Adding input device AT keyboard (/dev/input/event5)
9102.753    AT Keyboard: Applying InputClass “Evdev Keyboard”
9102.753    AT Keyboard: Applying InputClass “KeyboardDefaults”
9102.754    No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
9102.754    This device may have been added with another device file.
9102.754    config/udev: Adding input device Syn PS/2 Synaptics Touchpad  (/dev/input/event6)
9102.754    No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
9102.754    This device may have been added with another device file.
```
How should I proceed from here to get the X server to recognize my keyboard and touchpad?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 18, 2020)

I'd just like to ask.  Did I post this question in the right place?  If not, could you suggest where should I ask for help?

I thought that the FreeBSD forums would be a reasonable place to ask.


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 18, 2020)

xsundevil said:


> ... how can you determine which driver is needed by Xorg/xfce4?


x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput (respectively x11/libinput, installed as dependencies for x11-servers/xorg-server) should handle keyboard and touchpad.

If you have any X.org configuration files, remove them all and try again.

You didn't mentioned the system version you are running, please post output of `uname -mir`


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 18, 2020)

12.2-STABLE i386 GENERIC


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 18, 2020)

I do have x11/libinput and xf86-input-libinput on my system.  If you could illustrate how to verify that's installed as dependencies for x11-servers/xorg-server.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2020)

Shouldn't this need x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev these days?


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 18, 2020)

SirDice, would that still be the case even for a 2007 Dell laptop?


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 18, 2020)

Interestingly, I ran pkg which xf86-input-libinput and got /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput was not found in the database.

If it's installed how can it say that it was not found in the database?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2020)

xsundevil said:


> SirDice, would that still be the case even for a 2007 Dell laptop?


Irrelevant. It's the kernel that has evdev(4) these days and Xorg that uses it.


```
# evdev interface
options         EVDEV_SUPPORT           # evdev support in legacy drivers
device          evdev                   # input event device support
device          uinput                  # install /dev/uinput cdev
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2020)

xsundevil said:


> Interestingly, I ran pkg which xf86-input-libinput and got /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput was not found in the database.
> 
> If it's installed how can it say that it was not found in the database?


You're using pkg-which(8), wrong tool. Try `pkg info -x xf86-input-libinput` or `pkg version -vx xf86-input-libinput`.


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 18, 2020)

OK.  With pkg info -x xf86-input-libinput I get:

pkg: No package(s) matching xf86-input-libinput

However, I can see it in /usr/ports/x11-drivers.  What is the meaning of this?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2020)

xsundevil said:


> With pkg info -x xf86-input-libinput I get:
> 
> pkg: No package(s) matching xf86-input-libinput
> 
> However, I can see it in /usr/ports/x11-drivers. What is the meaning of this?


That means you don't have it installed.


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 18, 2020)

But, why is it listed under /usr/ports/x11-drivers?

Do I just do pkg install xf86-input-libinput and it will be added as a dependency to xorg-server, as T-Deamon said?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2020)

xsundevil said:


> But, why is it listed under /usr/ports/x11-drivers?











						Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
					

FreeBSD provides two complementary technologies for installing third-party software: the FreeBSD Ports Collection, for installing from source, and packages, for installing from pre-built binaries




					www.freebsd.org
				






xsundevil said:


> Do I just do pkg install xf86-input-libinput and it will be added as a dependency to xorg-server, as T-Deamon said?


No. If you installed x11/xorg then it should have been installed because it's a dependency of x11-drivers/xorg-drivers, which in turn is a dependency of x11/xorg. In other words, if you installed x11/xorg then it should already be installed. It sounds like you only installed x11-wm/xfce4 and skipped installing Xorg itself.









						Chapter 5. The X Window System
					

This chapter describes how to install and configure Xorg on FreeBSD, which provides the open source X Window System used to provide a graphical environment




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 18, 2020)

xorg-server-1.20.9_1,1 is in the list that pkg info outputs.

Description
X.Org X server and related programs


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 18, 2020)

xsundevil said:


> 12.2-STABLE i386 GENERIC


Doesn't your hardware support amd64?

What does `pkg info | grep xf86-input` return?


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 18, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Shouldn't this need x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev these days?


It is suggested to use x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput to handle input devices in X.org (Niclas Zeising from the FreeBSD Graphics Team suggesting).


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 18, 2020)

I downloaded the 12.2.0 GENERIC file and the evdev lines are already on there.

I guess all that there's left to do is install xf86-input-libinput or if it's not already installed and/or make it a dependency of xorg-drivers.  Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2020)

xsundevil said:


> xorg-server-1.20.9_1,1 is in the list that pkg info outputs.


That's only a small part of the whole Xorg. An imporant part, yes, but certainly not the only part you need.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2020)

xsundevil said:


> I guess all that there's left to do is install xf86-input-libinput or if it's not already installed and/or make it a dependency of xorg-drivers. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Follow the directions in the handbook on how to install Xorg. 









						Chapter 5. The X Window System
					

This chapter describes how to install and configure Xorg on FreeBSD, which provides the open source X Window System used to provide a graphical environment




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 18, 2020)

T-DEAMON,

getconf LONG_BIT gives "32".


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2020)

xsundevil said:


> T-DEAMON,
> 
> getconf LONG_BIT gives "32".


Completely irrelevant because you're running a 32 bit version, so it will report 32. Doesn't say anything about the capabilities of your CPU. What model CPU does this laptop have?


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 18, 2020)

My CPU model is Mobile AMD Sempron (t processor 3600+).


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 18, 2020)

pkg info | grep xf86-input returns:
xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0_4 X.Org keyboard input driver


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 18, 2020)

Thank you, SirDice, for your assistance.

I did go over Ch. 5.  The X Window System, by the way.   That's why I had added .conf files in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d!  

Of course, that's now been removed.


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 18, 2020)

Ran pkg info -dx xorg and returned:

xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1:
-font-misc-meltho1.0.3_4
-font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.4
-font-bh-ttf-1.0.3_4
encodings-1.0.5,1
-dejavu-2.37_1

xorg-server-1.20.9_1:
-xkeyboard-config-2.31
-xkbcomp-1.4.3
-pixman-0.40.0_1
-libxshmfence-1.3
-libxkbfile-1.1.0
-libXdmcp-1.1.3
-libXau-1.0.2
-libXfont2-2.0.4
-mesa-libs-20.2.3
-mesa-dri-20.2.3
-libepoxy-1.5.4
-libdrm-2.4.103,1
-libunwind-20200331_1
-libudev-devd-0.4.2_1
-libpciaccess-0.16

xorgproto-2020.1


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 18, 2020)

Could it be that xf86-input-libinput didn't get installed with xorg-server because it was installed without the UDEV option ON?


----------



## xsundevil (Dec 19, 2020)

Thank you for your recommendations.  My keyboard/touchpad are being recognized and working fine.


----------

